# Where to purchase segmenting sled for table saw



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am a handicapped fella, and I am challenged by several issues, on of which is a traumatic brain injury-so this makes it tough for me to complete certain tasks. Therefore my post-I am looking for a source to purchase a segmenting sled for my table saw. I have found plenty of 'how to build' posts, but I don't think I would make a very accurate sled myself-so I am looking to purchase one.

Any advice/recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.segeasy.com/wedgies.htm
Try here, contact them they might make the sled. They make and sell the wedges which are the really critical part.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

Here is another option. https://miterset.myshopify.com/ These jigs allow you to use your existing miter bar for segments. They are what I use and I really like them.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

You can purchase the Incra 1000HD miter gauge and sled. The miter gauge has 180 fixed stops, and can work in increments of a 10th of a degree. I have the incra 5000 sled and love it, it works in increments of a 1/2 degree. ( as a note I don't work for incra) I am also now considering the 1000HD gauge and optional sled to make rings faster and more accurately. Won't be an inexpensive option vs. building, however you can assemble, true up and start making rings quickly. Good luck with your project. Let us know what you decide, and I hope you post your project here on LJ.


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

Folks thanks for the input so far-Peteybadboy, I actually just ordered an Incra 1000 HD miter sled combo set!
I appreciate the info on it!
I'll post when I cut some rings on the various options-I find it quite incredible that there isn't a common segmenting sled for table saws widely available….


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

If you're not familiar with the Dubby-you should check it out. It is excellent for cutting segments

Dubby


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

I had seen the dubby sled, I don't know why-I don't mind paying for good gear-but it just seemed pricey to me-that may be what I'm after though. I tried cutting some segment rings last night with my Incra 1000 and the issue I had was there is not a straightforward method to set up a stop block to make cutting segments the exact same length, so to use the Incra I've got to figure out a jig for jig, so to speak….


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

So I have the seg easy set up mentioned on the 1st post. However I have used this system a little different than how it was intended. Simpler I think, and a little easier to build and use. 
I skipped the adjustable fence part of the sled, and bolt the wedgies directly to the sled. 
You would need to be able to make the miter track. And the rest is drilling holes into the sled and wedgies. 
I did not think this up, but saw a demo at my local turning club where it was used this way. His segmented work is simply amazing. So far I have made a couple of test rings since building my sled. And they came out perfect. Unfortunately, life is getting in the way of my woodworking. So I have not been able to get into the shop much this year. 
Here are a couple photos of how my sled came out. I use the sled as a template, to make sure all the holes in the wedgies are the same. and the wedgie, is the fence.


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

John I have seen that approach before-I'm thinking it over…
I tried making some segments on my Incra 1000 HD over the weekend, I had an issue figuring out how to clamp down the small segments-under 1 1/2", there is not an obvious way to attach a clamp to the rail on the Incra 1000 fence. If I can figure out how to attach a small toggle clamp that may be the ticket-it's easy to adjust to your angle with the Incra Miter gage. 
I also have an Accu-Slice jig for my bandsaw, with the Accu-Wedge, but the rail that affixes the Accu-Slice table to your bandsaw table is defective on mine-the principal at Accu-Slice is a stand up guy and he is going to repair or replace my table 'plate' so you gotta feel good about that service, I actually bought my Accu-Slice about 16 months ago, and haven't been able to try using it until recently due to health reasons, so It's very new in terms of actual usage…..
Would love any tips on how to create a hold down clamp for the Incra 100 fence.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It would seem that an ordinary miter gauge would do the same thing as an expensive gadget. You would set the miter gauge to the angle you want with a protractor and starting with a square (or rectangle) piece of wood, make the first cut and then flip the piece over and make the second cut. A stop block set to the base dimension of the segment on the miter gauge would position the segment. For this to work, the angle has to be exact, the segments have to be identical in size before cutting. I don't know if your handicap would prevent you from doing this, but I can't think of a simpler way of doing it with or without an expensive gadget; that is your call.


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

MrRon, I think you are correct as you outline-I think a sled with accurate hold downs is what I'm after, and with an accurate miter gage like the Incra 1000 HD, I should be able to achieve my goals as long as I can figure out a good hold down clamp set up.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use the miter set for small stuff. For longer pieces, the Micro dialhttps://www.microjig.com/products/microdial is super.


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

Gene, I will check into that-I just recently purchased some featherboards for the bandsaw from them, thanks for the lead


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

OK folks, I have been attempting to use my Incra 1000 miter sled, and I have an issue I would like to see if anyone has a suggestion how to solve. I find myself needing to attach a stop block to the 'cut off side' of the Incra 1000. I have mine setup where the larger side of the system is to the right of my saw blade, so if I have a piece of stock riding against the fence, the cut off support sled is to the left of the saw blade, and I need to figure a way to mount a stop block on the cutoff sled…
Any advice/recommendation would be appreciated


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Fish I use a maglock in a piece of MDF as a stop on the cut off side. remove the cut off part of the sled, and use the magnet on the table saw. It works great.


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

Petey, how are you incorporating the maglock into the MDF??


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Fish










I talked to the incra help line. They sent me photos of this clamp and a stop black for exact segment lengths. Hope you can see the photo.


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

Petey, thanks a lot for those pics-I want to set something up like the bottom pic, but I can't tell how that stop is tied into what I'm calling the cut off sled. Interestingly I just sent an email to Incra asking them for advice…


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Fish, Sorry not a maglock, I used a Magswitch. (Sorry for the confus









ion)


----------

